# Uber reaches settlement w/ drivers arbitrating over employment status & expense reimbursement



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full: https://www.techcrunch.com/2018/12/22/uber-drivers-settlement/amp/








TechCrunch has learned that Uber has offered a tentative settlement to pay out 11 cents for every mile driven for Uber (including adjacent services like Uber Eats) to drivers who have been in individual arbitration with the company over their employment classification. Drivers were pursuing individual arbitration after an appeals court ruled in September that they could not combine their cases into a class action lawsuit.

Uber has declined to comment for this story, and one of the firms representing drivers, Lichten & Liss-Riordan, has not yet responded to our request for comment.

In a case that now goes back years and covers nine states, some 160,000drivers had been seeking to be classified as employees rather than independent contractors, partly in order to get compensated for expenses related to driving for the company, such as gasoline used and vehicle maintenance.

Another big complaint in the case involved tips: drivers said Uber would not allow them to take or keep tips from passengers. (The claim preceded June 2017, when Uber formally introduced tips in its app, netting some $600 million extra for drivers in one year.)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

just saw this, anyone know which states


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> just saw this, anyone know which states


TechCrunch has learned that Uber has offered a tentative settlement to pay out 11 cents for every mile driven for Uber (including adjacent services like Uber Eats)
to drivers who have been in individual arbitration with the company over their employment classification. 

Are U part of the individual arbitration?
Not across the board for All drivers


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

no, looks like i should have been


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

That it... I'm gettin me a lawyer...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Rakos said:


> That it... I'm gettin me a lawyer...8>O
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 284774


Better Call Coco


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full: https://www.techcrunch.com/2018/12/22/uber-drivers-settlement/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If drivers settle, they have given Uber a big win. Once again Uber would be open to do whatever they want. Nothing will change. Just toss drivers a few bucks to shut them up.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> If drivers settle, they have given Uber a big win. Once again Uber would be open to do whatever they want. Nothing will change. Just toss drivers a few bucks to shut them up.


That arbitration clause ruling really set the lawsuit back. Without having the arbitration clause ruled unenforceable as the original judge in the case ruled we couldn't push for any meaningful change anyhow.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So this no class-action thing, are there specific cases or is this now across-the-board? If it's across the board, that's BS! That judge was bought off. We are forced into arbitration yet Uber won't comply with their own arbitration agreements?
https://gizmodo.com/ubers-arbitration-policy-comes-back-to-bite-it-in-the-a-1830892372


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> So this no class-action thing, are there specific cases or is this now across-the-board? If it's across the board, that's BS! That judge was bought off. We are forced into arbitration yet Uber won't comply with their own arbitration agreements?
> https://gizmodo.com/ubers-arbitration-policy-comes-back-to-bite-it-in-the-a-1830892372


the original judge ruled that Uber couldn't enforce the arbitration clause in this lawsuit because of the employee status ramifications, the appeals courts ruled the arbitration clause was enforceable again


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Payout of 11 cents per mile minus 40% attorney fees comes to $.066/mile. So if you drove 10,000 pax miles you get $660. Not a bad little holiday bonus.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Payout of 11 cents per mile minus 40% attorney fees comes to $.066/mile. So if you drove 10,000 pax miles you get $660. Not a bad little holiday bonus.


its possible the attorney gets an additional one half of what we get, as their cut


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the original judge ruled that Uber couldn't enforce the arbitration clause in this lawsuit because of the employee status ramifications, the appeals courts ruled the arbitration clause was enforceable again


So class actions are no longer allowed period?


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> So class actions are no longer allowed period?


They had to separate them for the people who opted out of arbitration, like myself.

Arbitration settlements are apparently going out first then the class-action group will find out our settlement


----------



## Uber7654 (Jun 30, 2016)

When are the checks going out?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uber7654 said:


> When are the checks going out?


As soon as the Gov't ends the shutdown. No wall, no check.


----------



## Uber7654 (Jun 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> As soon as the Gov't ends the shutdown. No wall, no check.


What does the wall have to do with Uber?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber7654 said:


> What does the wall have to do with Uber?


Not sure the link...butt...

The monkey thinks that...

The Big Orange Monkey...

Has bit off more than he can chew...8>O

We shall see after the New Year...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uber7654 said:


> What does the wall have to do with Uber?


I'm sorry, my post was suppose to be a joke. I guess my holiday humor is not what it use to be.

In all seriousness I've learned one thing about big business. They will hold onto money for as long as allowable by law. Have you ever cancelled an insurance policy and it takes the company at least 6 weeks to refund your premium? Just imagine a large corporation with 10,000 checks to go out. If they could hold those monies for an extra 30 days to collect more interest then they would most certainly do that. I'm sure that the arbitration settlement has a postmark deadline and Uber will use every single day of that deadline.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

djfx said:


> They had to separate them for the people who opted out of arbitration, like myself.
> 
> Arbitration settlements are apparently going out first then the class-action group will find out our settlement


 So they are still paying out the individual arbitration cases and class action? Are we all combined into one case because I know I'm part of 3 cases. One being Employee vs. Independent contractors case but I've lost track of all of them and I'm not getting any communication from anyone. So if anyone has any info that could help me figure this out, I would be super duper appreciative I know I'm part of the breach of contract one as well. If anyone has any info on that one. I thought the attorney was Napoli Shkolnik for the 2 cases I mentioned above.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The check is in the mail, only problem is it’s being delivered by future Uber/Lyft drivers, don’t hold your breath waiting for it.


----------

